# Singapore GTR



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Very nice ride sir. 

GT4's look great.:smokin: 

And welcome to the GTR Register.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

*hmmmm*

Thank you,


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Very nice looking motor.
I have to agree the GT4's are a v.nice looking wheel.

Saw a couple of GTR's whilst I was living/working out in Singapore and spotted a white R34 on my visit a couple of weeks ago, but don't remeber seing yours I must admit.

Oh and welcome to the register aswell


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

My car sits in storage most of the time...I spent most of the year in North California. 

If it's a white R34GTR you saw, with white RPO2 wheels, it belongs to a friend

There is only 1 white R34 and 1 white R33 in Spore.

CHeers


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Love Nismo GT4's.....awesome looking wheel...

Nice one.

Daz


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Yes the R34 GTR did have RPO2's on it (well they were white 5 spokes anyway).
I was on a bus   on the way into town from my girlfriends place out at Jurong and IIRC I saw it somewhere between Holland Village and Tanglin. I started bouncing around trying to get a better look and my GF thought I was having some sort of fit   

Tell your friend it looked nice by the way.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

*yup...*

Thats my friend....700bhp beast...daily driven....

also another fellow cosworth owner


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*very nice*

sweet indeed sir!


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Cossie rulez too!


----------

